# 1/72 pilot



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

I am currently building the Academy A6M5c with my soon to be wife  anyways the kit does not have a pilot, and she mentioned she wanted to get one for the kit. That being said I searched Squadron for the last half hour and couldn't find anything that would work. Does anyone have a extra pilot lying around they would be willing to part with? or know somewhere to get a pilot.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

You can buy standing 1/72 pilots pretty easily. Hasegawa has a set with a couple Japanese pilots

http://www.hasegawausa.com/product-pages/hsgs1878.html

If you want seated, thats a different matter. Preiser and Revell make some seated German pilots. I dont know of any Japanese short of taking them out of a kit.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

thanks for the reply, I am indeed looking for a seated pilot.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

I did check ebay and they have pilots.(not Japaneese) My new question is am i searching the right scale, I am assuming I would need a 1/72 pilot for a 1/72 kit. would I be correct or am I missing something.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Ok I googled 1/72 seated Japanese pilot figures and came up with these from PJ Productions in France. PJ makes really nice resin aircraft kits. I did not know they did figures.

http://www.pjproduction.net/product/721114-japanese-pilots-seated-in-ac-ww-ii/

They look like Army pilots but at least its a start.


----------



## Medic17 (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks again!


----------

